# T. M. Lewin Shirts



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I just got three T. M. Lewin shirts two in the "Luxury" fabric and one in a "waffle weave".

Out of all my quality features listed in The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes these shirts do well! Split cut on the bias (diagonal), yokes
Two piece non fused collars
Good quality fabrics
Pattern matched on the front
Seven buttons on the front
Front Placket Cross stitched buttons
Plastic collar stays, removable and with the T.M. Lewin name on them so I know which shirt they fit!!​This is one of the shirts and T.M. Lewin's description: 


*Blue Waffle Check Luxury Twill Prince of Wales Double Cuff Shirt - 20414*

Prince of Wales collared shirt in heavier textured fabric than the T.M.Lewin 100 shirt and Twill shirts. Made from classic Jermyn Street fabric, this T.M.Lewin shirt is made from a silky finish cotton fabric creating a quality, cool, crisp man's shirt. This T.M.Lewin formal shirt is made with finer yarns, creating a soft and luxurious feel.

The Prince of Wales collar has become T.M.Lewin's classic collared shirt with a less cutaway collar than the Windsor shirt. This formal shirt is 100% cotton.

 https://www.tmlewin.co.uk/​


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I am a fan of the TM Lewin shirts as I find their fit and fabrics are comfortable. Too bad there is no American distributor of their shirts. How much does shipping cost to the States?


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I have 4 TM Lewin shirts....*

while not a bad buy, I find they run a tad smaller than my other Jermyn St shirts. I am still of the opinion that H&H is the best buy on Jermyn St.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive (Apr 19, 2008)

What do they mean by "Made from classic Jermyn Street fabric" - Cotton??


----------



## SubparJ (Mar 27, 2008)

*12 pounds*



Buffalo said:


> I am a fan of the TM Lewin shirts as I find their fit and fabrics are comfortable. Too bad there is no American distributor of their shirts. How much does shipping cost to the States?


They just changed their shipping to the US, to 12 pounds and if you use the promo code CORPX7 you can buy shirts for 22.5 pounds. Once they subtract VAT the shirts with shipping come to $43 a piece for 4.

Hard to beat!


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

The Sartorial Executive said:


> What do they mean by "Made from classic Jermyn Street fabric" - Cotton??


I would hope that means that the fabric is made by Acorn or a supplier of equal or superior quality. At 4 shirts for £100, I doubt very much that my hope is reality.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Andy said:


> I just got three T. M. Lewin shirts two in the "Luxury" fabric and one in a "waffle weave".
> 
> Out of all my quality features listed in The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes these shirts do well! Split cut on the bias (diagonal), yokes
> Two piece non fused collars
> ...


But made in Asia with cheap plastic buttons instead of mother of pearl.


----------



## SubparJ (Mar 27, 2008)

The Prince of Wales collar has become T.M.Lewin's classic collared shirt with a less cutaway collar than the Windsor shirt. This formal shirt is 100% cotton.​[/quote]

Andy, would you say, that the Prince of Wales collar still has more of a windsor spread as opposed to a traditional point collar?

I only have the Windsor cutaway in their shirts.​​


----------



## Twinspeare (May 3, 2007)

The T.M. Lewin standard shirt collar ("Prince of Wales") definitely has a wider spread, and is also longer, than other Jermyn Street shirt collars. As has been remarked, it is also slightly smaller in collar size.


----------



## jedoyle (Apr 4, 2008)

How much smaller would you say, I usually take a 14.5" collar. Do you think that a 15" collar would be the way to go?


----------



## figliachepiange (Jun 13, 2008)

TM Lewins advertising offends in so many ways (though I only bother to mention two).

1 - 'Jermyn Street Fabric' means literally nothing.

2 - Wasnt the 'Prince of Wales' collar termed by T&A, ie those who actually make shirts for him?

Taking complete liberties with the real shirt makers..


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

But most importantly, what about the fit?

In my experience, the fit T.M. Lewin shirts is terrible. 

My opinion in this respect is on the basis that their so called 'slim-fit' shirts are in no way slim whatsoever.

Otherwise, they are probably quite decent shirts.

The fit is, of course, quite a personal thing.


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr. Pipps said:


> But most importantly, what about the fit?
> 
> In my experience, the fit T.M. Lewin shirts is terrible.
> 
> ...


Mr. Pipps, you must really be thin! I'm 6'4" 185#, and the slim fits work quite well for me. And yes, I would suggest sizing the collar up one half inch.


----------



## kngrimm (Nov 18, 2007)

I usually dismiss the brand because I dislike the farbic.. but upon further review, I found it's the cut I hate. 

The normal cut allows me to set sail with all the extra fabric.. the slim fit, however, is damn near perfect. It could definitely benefit from a few nip-tucks... but overall it's way better than most OTR. And the fabric? Not as bad as I remembered ..not great, but not bad. : )

The collar is also wayyy better than most (side note - I have not purchased brioni, kiton, et al. - only RTW shirts under $300)

If I only had $50 to spend per shirt.. this would be my recommendation. I realize Jantzen is slightly less... the 'long haul' it will be jantzen... if you want a slim fit and don't care about 1/2 inch there and one inch there... 

Lewin slim fit.

If you are big enough to enojy regular cut... this doesn't apply to you - another shirtmaker is a better value : )


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I quite like the Lewin shirt I have. The darting in the back is much nicer than I expected it would be. The collar is a lovely feature, maintaining a solid shape throughout the day while remaining soft enough to form a lovely circle around the neck. The fabric (one of the Luxury shirts) feels very nice. I especially like the fit, as the slim fit tapers nicely to the waist. I wear a 39R or 40R suit and a 15.5 inch collar. This 16 inch collar slim fit Lewin fits me perfectly. The pit-to-pit chest measurement is 22.5 inches, and the waist seam-to-seam measurement tapers to 21 inches across. I would prefer another inch or two of taper at the waist, but the shirt still tucks nicely and looks fitted.

My biggest dislike with the shirt is the difficulty in ironing it, especially its cuffs. I find the cuffs to be very difficult to work with, perhaps because I am used to rigid cuffs with defined folds. This is one area where I happen to prefer more rigidity in the fabric as it helps the ironing and look of the cuffs, especially for someone like me who stands with hand in pocket on frequent basis.

Overall, I love the value.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

*I don't understand*

I don't understand the amount of discussion about these shirts. If they cost just a little more , everybody would agree they are mass-produced and of poor quality and that they look worse the more you wash them.
Because they're cheap , objective judgement seems suspended. You don't get something for nothing. People I see through the window (when I walk by) buying them don't look very smart to me. For £10-15 more you can get something better at the shops that truly represent the spirit and standards of Jermyn Street.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Right. They're a good deal, but they're nothing special. They're entry range. Coles are superior (twice the price). H&K are far superior (3 times the price). Depends how many shirts you think you need...


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

But they don't cost just a little more. They cost what they cost, and at that price, they are a good deal. And to me, a good deal is what makes something special.

Could I pay $25 more and find a shirt with mother of pearl buttons? Probably yes, but I seriously doubt mother of pearl buttons is going to make a big difference in my appearance.

"Oh I would go out with you, but you are wearing a shirt with plastic buttons, and I only date men who wear mother of pearl. Sorry."


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

going grey said:


> ... they are mass-produced and of poor quality and that they look worse the more you wash them...
> 
> ...People I see through the window (when I walk by) buying them don't look very smart to me...
> 
> ...For £10-15 more you can get something better at the shops that truly represent the spirit and standards of Jermyn Street.


I agree with your first class assertions 100%. 
:aportnoy:


----------



## kngrimm (Nov 18, 2007)

Not everyone can spend as much per shirt... there are varying levels, people. 

I think everyone asses the reviews 'based on the cost' - we all know $50 per shirt is on the low side. 

And most of the people here aren't British... so, what was your point again? Americans do not have 'that' many options when it comes to domestic high end shirts... sometimes we like to branch out and try other countries...

Sometimes people don't want to spend 33 (H&H) pounds vs 20 pounds when internet shopping...

Those points are easy to agree with or argue against... so here's my closer: 

I've read that H&H is better than Lewin. I do not personally have first hand experience.. but I'll concede that point. Having said that, it's been noted that H&H is a full cut and Lewin his a slim fit option...

I hate full cuts.. I'm tired of ill-fitting shirts. I would choose Lewin. 

See how short-sighted your comments are? Let people talk without jumping down their throats...


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

kngrimm said:


> Not everyone can spend as much per shirt... there are varying levels, people.
> 
> I think everyone asses the reviews 'based on the cost' - we all know $50 per shirt is on the low side.
> 
> ...


H&H has recently introduced a trim-cut range, maxing out sizewise at 17.5 x 35.

I have plenty of both TML and H&H shirts. They both are cut fine by my lights. Where H&H really excels is in the superior quality of the fabrics (woven mostly by Acorn of England, I believe) that they use. Over a number of launderings and wearings, H&Hs will hold up much better. I can't quite describe it, but something about TML shirts' fabrics gets to looking "clapped-out" after about a half-dozen launderings. This won't happen w/ Harvie & Hudson shirts. Buy one or a handful of each brand, wear 'em and wash 'em (or have 'em laundered, like yours truly) a dozen or so times, and you'll see what I mean.

I like the TML Travellers for, well, travel. They're not quite as plastickey-feeling as other noniron cotto shirts.


----------



## Twinspeare (May 3, 2007)

jedoyle said:


> How much smaller would you say, I usually take a 14.5" collar. Do you think that a 15" collar would be the way to go?


Sorry, haven't been round for a while.
I'd say that depends very much on how neatly your 14.5 inch collar shirts fit you at the present stage. If they are more on the tight side, I'd definitely move up to 15'' with TML.

Just one more thing about their shirts: I have always always found their "luxury" fabrics rather thickish and stiff, very similar to many Oxford fabrics. I personally do not wear non-poplin shirts with a tie anyway, but when trying to do so for a change I have always found that the thicker fabric restricts my neck very much more with TML shirts than with others.


----------



## tigerboy (Aug 28, 2009)

going grey said:


> I don't understand the amount of discussion about these shirts. If they cost just a little more , everybody would agree they are mass-produced and of poor quality and that they look worse the more you wash them.
> Because they're cheap , objective judgement seems suspended. You don't get something for nothing. People I see through the window (when I walk by) buying them don't look very smart to me. For £10-15 more you can get something better at the shops that truly represent the spirit and standards of Jermyn Street.


Almost all RTW Jermyn Street shirts are mass produced inasmuck as they are factory made.

All suffer loss of finish and shrinkage from washing.

The way those shopping for them look is totally irrelevant to the quality of the product.

I agree with you that price causes suspension of judgment. If they were twice the price they would attract half the criticism. I was shirt browsing today in an otherwise empty shop selling Italian marque shirts. In conversation with the very personable salesman he offered the view that Lewin were " horrendous". Doubtless were I a shirt retailer in an empty shop looking across at a busy one I'd feel the same.


----------



## jnm23 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lewin has become the Macdonalds of shirts in the UK IMO.

I bought 3 shirts from there a couple of years back

One was a white twill "luxury fabric". After 5 (cold) washes, the fabric had started to wear and look wooly.
The other was a blue check "lewin 100". Again after a handful of washes, there was wear. The collar tips turned inwards and turned white.
Last one was a plain blue "royal" fabric, actually fely very nice. On this one the fabric shrunk so much the collar lost about 1/2".

My best summary of them is - they look great in the packet and for the first couple of wears. They're almost disposable shirts in that way. Marks and spencers is much better for a cheap(ish) shirt.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

^ agreed. I don't like the fabrics and the quality of the shirts are terrible. Plastic buttons and poor workmanship IMHO.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

jnm23 said:


> My best summary of them is - they look great in the packet and for the first couple of wears. They're almost disposable shirts in that way.


Regretably, that's been my experience with them in recent years, too. Buttons fly off, seams pucker furiously, the collar band and length of the shirt both shrink alarmingly, etc. 7-8 years ago, when I started buying from them, they were somewhat better; now I've gone wholly to H&H for my stock Jermyn Street shirts (at relatively similar prices), and have been much pleased. They don't have quite as many "luxury"/fancy/textured fabrics (twills and herringbones are about it), but for standard poplin dress shirts in classic colors and patterns, they're quite good.


----------



## BobbySteel (May 14, 2009)

I have mine professionally laundered and all are in great shape after over 20 cycles at the cleaners.


----------



## The Sartorial Executive (Apr 19, 2008)

jnm23 said:


> Lewin has become the Macdonalds of shirts in the UK IMO.


Personally I would give that award to Charles Tyrwhitt.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

CTs hold up to wear and laundering better than TMLs IME.


----------



## jc1305us (Jan 13, 2009)

Bought a Lewin in London about 5 years ago, paid I believe about 40-50 pounds for it. Nice shirt in a blue gingham pattern. The thing i like about it, is that it has a VERY stiff collar. looks nice with a nice suit.


----------



## elliott-k (May 17, 2009)

bought my first Lewin two weeks ago. £79.
newt week, they were on sale for 39.50.
won't be going there again!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

elliott-k said:


> bought my first Lewin two weeks ago. £79.
> newt week, they were on sale for 39.50.
> won't be going there again!


They go on sale for 19 quid all the time.

Forgive me for asking, but: Why in the world did you pay almost 80 for one?

I sincerely hope it was a dire emergency or something.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> They go on sale for 19 quid all the time.
> 
> Forgive me for asking, but: Why in the world did you pay almost 80 for one?
> 
> I sincerely hope it was a dire emergency or something.


When and where do these 19 quid sales occur?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Svenn said:


> When and where do these 19 quid sales occur?


Just watch their website, or sign up for their emails.

TML is selling end-of-range shirts for 19 right now, and they have a 4-for-25/each deal running on current shirts:

https://www.tmlewin.co.uk/ProductList.aspx/ZEndOfRange/EORMensFormalShirts


----------



## 1975 Hammer (Oct 15, 2009)

Lewin were the first in the City to start the trend for bulk selling years ago, offering 4 for £100 - you could not walk the streets without your shins being battered by their bags :icon_smile_big:

I think now though the quality isn't all that great, I find that they come up on the large size and they only offer a slim fit or regular, there are certainly better places in that price bracket for sure.

Thomas Pink are becomming more affordable now and you can pick up some real nice shirts for around £50 in the sales.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

If bought on sale, TM Lewin shirts are a very good value for the price. As an American, it's almost impossible to find the spread collar, slim-fit shirt at that pricepoint on this side of the pond. I'm also not a standard size, and TM Lewin is one of the few British shirtmakers that offers an off-the-rack shirt in my sleeve length.


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

£79 for a Lewin shirt is far too much. As is £39. However, if you like the shirt and you get lots of wear out of it then that's value in itself.

In future, stick to the online sales, along with adding discount codes to any order, and you can do very well.

My most recent TML order, for example, comprised four shirts for £83, which included £8 postage to Dublin. These were not end of line or clearance stock.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

I've always bought mine on sale - never for more than £25 each. I've never had any shrinkage issues with them, and they all get regular wear. My first TML shirt, now almost 6 years old, is starting to go at the collar points. Can't complain.

Their braces are very good IMO (are they Thurston?), as are their ties.

Geoff

PS - As an aside, I know TML gets a lot of ribbing for its shoes (whose maker I still can't determine), but for what you pay on sale, they're quite good. Mine have held up for three years in regular rotation, no toe tap or anything, and the soles are great, the upper is smooth and soft, and only the rubber tip on the heels needs replacing.


----------



## Mariuslt (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the TML shirts are great for 19-25£


----------



## the_good_life (Mar 26, 2008)

Mariuslt said:


> I think the TML shirts are great for 19-25£


Better than what you get for that money at a department store. But what's even better is H&K or Turnbull & Assers for £20-30 quid (new! tagged! among my best ebay finds ever) :icon_smile_big:

I got me a pair of Lewin half-brogues for £69.95. Their 9.5G is perfect for me, as it is smaller than most (my 9.5G Barkers are a full size larger). They wear well, but the leather looks ghastly-plasticky. I shall try to give it an antique finish by applying some off-tone polish :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Thecountofcount (Feb 22, 2008)

SO DID I!!! But to no avail. Think it will take a few years and lots of elbow grease to give them the lived-in look.


----------



## Dressing Sharp D (Nov 6, 2009)

*TML meets my expectations*

I don't know why T.M. Lewin is getting bashed by a few people. First, they have a great feel to them. On top of that, the color, patterns, and styles are pretty much unbeatable for the price - even if you go looking on eBay. How many places can you get a really nice shirt with a contemporary flare for $40 - $60? Also, you can do combine shipping for $15 total. Let's say you order 5 shirts at $50 each - you just received five great quality shirts at your front door for $265. I like these shirts better than my Bugatchis, Thomas Deans, and Paul Smiths. That's just my opinion in a nutshell. However, I would recommend a really good Shelby or full Windsor if you get any of them - as their collar is usually comparable to that between a spread and cutaway. The sleeves and collar sizes seem pretty much dead on, but make sure you have them professionally laundered. I take all of mine to the cleaners and have never had a problem with them.
-L8R.


----------



## sslazio (Aug 22, 2009)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> But made in Asia with cheap plastic buttons instead of mother of pearl.


If you look at TML´s website it says 2 piece FUSED collar?! Wich is it - fused or non fused?

Go to https://www.tmlewin.co.uk/MensFormalShirts.aspx/Men/MenFormalShirts, then click on "the shirt" tab where it clearly states " 2piece fused collar with 12 components to guarantee comfort".


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Re-read it. All the places I looked said no fusing.

FWIW, their extremely good prices on their striped shirts, along with some positive comments in this thread and the fact that Harvie & Hudson is out of my size in seemingly everything, just led me to try them one more time. I'll see how these do...


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

sslazio said:


> If you look at TML´s website it says 2 piece FUSED collar?! Wich is it - fused or non fused?
> 
> Go to https://www.tmlewin.co.uk/MensFormalShirts.aspx/Men/MenFormalShirts, then click on "the shirt" tab where it clearly states " 2piece fused collar with 12 components to guarantee comfort".


Also, says under "our shirts":

"Most shirt collars tend to be "fused" which means the interlining is glued onto the fabric, giving a rigid, characterless collar but not ours!"

I haven't bought from Lewin in a couple of years, but all my shirts from them do not have fused collars or cuffs. That's why I bought from them in the first place. I would definitely seek clarification from them before making another purchase, but I suspect (and hope) that the bit about the 2 piece fused collar when you click on "the shirt" is a typo. I don't like the look or feel of fused collars and cuffs. For me, TM Lewin shirts have held up quite well, but with their sinking prices, I guess I would not be surprised if their shirt fabrics (and perhaps even their manufacturing standards) were going downhill in quality. H&H will be where I make my next purchase.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone have a current discount code for Lewin?


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> Does anyone have a current discount code for Lewin?


Google it. I found valid codes for a recent purchase from TML.


----------



## bossman08 (Apr 26, 2009)

Does anyone find the Lewin shirts to be rather short in length..especially on the sides? This is pretty much the only thing that keeps me from purchasing them. It's hard to find spread collared shirts this cheap in America..tis a shame.


----------



## mjraica (May 14, 2009)

bossman08 said:


> Does anyone find the Lewin shirts to be rather short in length..especially on the sides? This is pretty much the only thing that keeps me from purchasing them. It's hard to find spread collared shirts this cheap in America..tis a shame.


I have this problem with them, the sides are just too short/don't stay tucked in.

Does anyone know the measurement differences between the regular and slim lines? The slim fits I have are quite frankly just on the side of too slim in the chest, but I don't want to go to the full cut if its going to be a sail. I have three of their shirts in 15.5/34.5, I measure at a 41" chest, 31" waist and these shirts are just too tight (may be due to some shrinkage).


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I notice that my Lewin twills tend to form creases in the collar when dry cleaned. The poplins have been fine. 

I have two Lewin poplins that are among my favorites, but I'm getting rid of the twills.


----------



## tigerboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Dressing Sharp D said:


> I don't know why T.M. Lewin is getting bashed by a few people. First, they have a great feel to them. On top of that, the color, patterns, and styles are pretty much unbeatable for the price - even if you go looking on eBay. How many places can you get a really nice shirt with a contemporary flare for $40 - $60? Also, you can do combine shipping for $15 total. Let's say you order 5 shirts at $50 each - you just received five great quality shirts at your front door for $265. I like these shirts better than my Bugatchis, Thomas Deans, and Paul Smiths. That's just my opinion in a nutshell. However, I would recommend a really good Shelby or full Windsor if you get any of them - as their collar is usually comparable to that between a spread and cutaway. The sleeves and collar sizes seem pretty much dead on, but make sure you have them professionally laundered. I take all of mine to the cleaners and have never had a problem with them.
> -L8R.


Their recent report for the year showed strong sales and profit growth in what has been a very difficult year for all menswear. The reason is htat they provide value for money giving aspirational people on smaller budgets a chance to trade up from the Dept. stores and giving people used to luxury brands but suffering from the squeeeze a cheaper option.

Their shirts are as good as or better than the other cheaper Jermyn St. outfits but they get bashed because they are the brand most associated with the aggressive price led route down which they unabashedly go. Frankly people resent the loss of exclusivity associated with the Jermyn St. name and associate that loss mostly with TML since they are the most visible example.

My advice. Buy TML but ONLY in the 4 for £100 sales and only the "luxury" label which are great shirts at the price. IMO these are marginally better shirts than any you will buy at H&C or CT and comparable at least to H&H and Pink. 4 "luxury" ( I hate the use of the word ) Lewins at £100 is among the best value in the West End.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

DCLawyer68 said:


> I notice that my Lewin twills tend to form creases in the collar when dry cleaned.


The same with me. I assumed it was my dry cleaner.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> The same with me. I assumed it was my dry cleaner.


I noticed that my non-TMLtwills did fine. Now, these shirts are probably 7 years old, so they may not reflect today's quality, but my experience is that a firm's quality, if it changes, only goes down.

Again, though, my other (poplin) TML shirts are nice.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

DCLawyer68 said:


> I noticed that my non-TMLtwills did fine. Now, these shirts are probably 7 years old, so they may not reflect today's quality, but my experience is that a firm's quality, if it changes, only goes down.
> 
> Again, though, my other (poplin) TML shirts are nice.


My other TM Lewin shirts are wonderful, but the luxury twill shirts (two years old) suffer the same problem as yours.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I recently ordered another batch of TML shirts (they had some preposterously good value on striped shirts going a few weeks back) based on some of the positive comments in this thread; one last chance, so to speak. I will say the sizing within the lot was very consistent (that was a problem before), except for the one slim shirt that I ordered by accident. I happily learned, however, that one can take the darts right out of their slim shirts (provided you've got some sharp scissors or scalpel at hand) and end up with something between their slim and normal fit. We'll see how they hold up over the long haul, but they may be back as an option. I still like H&H a good deal better, but it would be nice to have an alternate source of reasonably priced shirts again.


----------



## Philo Vance (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm wearing a Lewin shirt right now. A luxury twill. It is fine for business casual with a v-neck sweater or the half-zip sweaters over it - - basically, when most of it is covered but for a small portion of the collar and cuff. 

All in all, Lewin's are good everyday work shirts - at the sale price of about US $35 per shirt.

As some have mentioned, the collar creases but what really annoys me is that over time the cufflink holes seem to expand so that the links begin to slip through without much effort or movement. 

IMO, there is really no comparison between H&K and T&A quality vs. Lewin. I also prefer the cut and collar stance on T&A shirts. 

Arent their shoes made by Loake?


----------



## bossman08 (Apr 26, 2009)

Might seem like a silly question, but can I wear and wash TM Lewin shirts and return them as part of their no quibble 3 month return policy? Or will they not accept them once they've been worn?

I recently decided to give them another try and ordered a couple. The collar is a little big so I want to know if washing will shrink it to a proper size.


----------



## bossman08 (Apr 26, 2009)

bump...not sure why my reply didn't push this thread to the front page


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes you will get some shrinkage after a few washes.

After wearing my slim fit Lewin 100 today I have FINALLY made the decision that I will not buy another TML shirt! 

Regular fit are to square and short in the body and the Slim Fit are too slim (tapered AND darted) and even shorter causing them to come out of the waistband of my trousers.

I had more or less made my mind up with the regular shirt some time ago - the slim fit has decided it.

There are IMHO better shirt makers for similar/slightly more money.

TML and Thomas Pink are off my list.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Zingari, if it's any consolation, you can take out the darts in the TML slim fit shirts. Won't do much for the length, but it will get you an extra inch or so in girth.


----------

